# Preferred Brands of Deep Well Pumps?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 12, 2016)

Since I'm about to try and get my well pump out to see why it isn't working, I'm curious if there are any recommended brands of pumps?  Either way, I am thinking it would not be a bad idea to think about getting a new one.

Thanks for all the great replies!

Vince


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 13, 2016)

Since two companies now own almost every brand name pump on the market  and they all have Chinese motors on them.  I would recommend Grundfos or if your in the market to get a Grundfos knockoff I sell those on my site.  They are both all stainless steel including the impellers.  What you have to do is determine what pump end you have.  You said it was hung at a depth over 200 feet.  Pump ends come in many gpm ranges.  Yours is going to be in the lower range like 5 gpm or so.  If you buy the wrong one, you may not have much pressure or any at all.  You can get an idea of what I mean by looking at the different pump curves here


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, Speedbump!  I was going to check with you to see if you sold well pumps, because that water softener I got from you years ago is still working fine. 

Once I know what kind of pump I have, I'll let you know.  I am pretty sure the pump probably needs to be replaced, but will not know for sure until I have my hands on it.  Even then, it's got to be at least 10 years old.

Vince


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 14, 2016)

I thought I recognized that screen name.
If the pump is in fact from the 90's, that's a good long life for a submersible pump.  Sadly, you can't expect that kind of longevity from any brand these days.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 15, 2016)

Speedbump, as I posted  on the other post, the old pump is a Berkeley, Model S10SP4E02J-04 1HP, 10 GPM 2 wire 60 HZ 1 Phase  Built in late 2004.

So I am in need of a new pump, definitely 1HP, they said 10gpm, unless you would suggest something else?  What are your recommendations and costs?  Feel free to message me privately or at [email protected]

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll send you a PM.


----------

